# Hallo from Italy!



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Good Morning Brothers! My name is Stephen and I am part of the Great East of Italy. I make the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite RSAA. I embrace you fraternally.


----------



## CLewey44

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> Good Morning Brothers! My name is Stephen and I am part of the Great East of Italy. I make the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite RSAA. I embrace you fraternally.


Benvenuto! I hope you enjoy the forums. Very nice lodge there. Sometimes the smaller ones are the best looking ones as this one here is.


----------



## Elexir

Hello and welcome.

Wich GL do you belong to?


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Grande Oriente d'Italia - Palazzo Giustiniani 
www.grandeoriente.it


----------



## Warrior1256

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Nice lodge room.


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Grazie. Nella foto il salone di una delle nostre case massoniche a Pesaro Italia


----------



## CLewey44

I've heard 'grazie' but you lost me beyond that, my Brother.


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

mi dispiace mio fratello e grazie per la accoglienza. un forte TFA


----------



## KSigMason

Saluti Fratello! I had the pleasure of visiting a Lodge in Florence; the Brothers were very hospitable.


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

KSigMason said:


> Saluti Fratello! I had the pleasure of visiting a Lodge in Florence; the Brothers were very hospitable.


My dear brother, I hope to have you at the Loggia of Pesaro to carry the Columns


----------



## Mike Martin

Hello and welcome from England


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

[QUOTE = "Mike Martin, post: 184962, membro: 1580"] Ciao e benvenuto da Inghilterra [/ QUOTE]
A strong triple fraternal embrace


----------



## KSigMason

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> My dear brother, I hope to have you at the Loggia of Pesaro to carry the Columns


I hope to visit Italy again.


----------



## Brother JC

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Bloke

Greetings and welcome from Australia


----------



## Tony Oliva

Caio Brother and welcome. My family is from Castellemare and Baggheria in beloved Sicily.


----------



## freemasonpha

Greetings!


----------



## Matt L

Saluto mio amico e mio fratello. Sono di origine italiana. La mia famiglia viene da Castlebuono. Mio nonno si trasferì in America nel 1903. Ho famiglia a Sciacca e Siracusa. Uno dei miei cugini è Carabinieri. Ho visitato nei primi anni '80 quando ero nel Corpo marino su un Med. Crociera. Questo è un grande forum, con grandi persone con un sacco di informazioni. Benvenuto.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Ummmm....English please

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L

Ripcord22A said:


> Ummmm....English please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app



Hello my friend and brother. I am of Italian origin. My family comes from Castlebuono. My grandfather moved to America in 1903. I have family in Sciacca and Siracusa. One of my cousins is Carabinieri. I visited in the early 1980s when I was in the Marine Corps on a Med Cruise. This is a great forum, with great people with lots of information. Welcome.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Fraternal Greetings!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome!



Tnks! Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome from Australia










Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Matt L said:


> Saluto mio amico e mio fratello. Sono di origine italiana. La mia famiglia viene da Castlebuono. Mio nonno si trasferì in America nel 1903. Ho famiglia a Sciacca e Siracusa. Uno dei miei cugini è Carabinieri. Ho visitato nei primi anni '80 quando ero nel Corpo marino su un Med. Crociera. Questo è un grande forum, con grandi persone con un sacco di informazioni. Benvenuto.



Caro Fr. anche la mia famiglia si è trasferita negli Stati Uniti alla fine dell’800. Mio nonno è rientrato in Italia nel 1914 per partecipare come Carabiniere alla I guerra mondiale. Un triplice fraterno abbraccio! T.’.F.’.A.’. 
Dear Bro, my family also moved to the United States at the end of the 19th century. My grandfather came back to Italy in 1914 to participate as Carabiniere at World War I. A triple fraternal embrace! T.'. F.'. A.'.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Tony Oliva said:


> Caio Brother and welcome. My family is from Castellemare and Baggheria in beloved Sicily.



Dear brother. I often go to Sicily to meet the siblings of Siracusa, Palermo, Marsala and Bagheria. I send you a photo of me from Villa Ramacca to Bagheria. T.’.F.’.A.’. 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> Good Morning Brothers! My name is Stephen and I am part of the Great East of Italy. I make the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite RSAA. I embrace you fraternally.



What is the rectangular box on the checkered pavement?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Ripcord22A said:


> What is the rectangular box on the checkered pavement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


My guess is sand to draw a tracing board in like they used to do in pubs ? Bro Stefano, am I right ?


----------



## Bloke

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> View attachment 6053
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Awesome. As you will know, we have a network of Italian Lodges here working under Australian Constitutions. Here in Melbourne, that's _Lodge Garibaldi_ No. 890 _UGLV_. A great bunch of guys.


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Ripcord22A said:


> What is the rectangular box on the checkered pavement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Hello! The wooden box is full of sea sand and the Master (Director) of Ceremonies draws us, with the 144 cm rod, the Picture of the Loggia of the Grade.


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Bloke said:


> My guess is sand to draw a tracing board in like they used to do in pubs ? Bro Stefano, am I right ?


Yes Bro!


----------



## Br. Stefano from Italy

Bloke said:


> Awesome. As you will know, we have a network of Italian Lodges here working under Australian Constitutions. Here in Melbourne, that's _Lodge Garibaldi_ No. 890 _UGLV_. A great bunch of guys.


Certainly I know! Last week Grand Master of South Australia's Great Loggia, Stephen Michalak was in Rome at the Vessel (The Vessel is the seat of the Great East of Italy) and met Grand Master Stefano Bisi! 
http://www.grandeoriente.it/ii-gran...isita-al-vascello-giornata-portero-nel-cuore/

A fraternal embrace. Bro Stefano


----------



## LK600

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> Grazie. Nella foto il salone di una delle nostre case massoniche a Pesaro Italia



bellissimo!  Quite striking!  Welcome to the forums sir!  Buona giornata!


----------



## Bloke

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> Certainly I know! Last week Grand Master of South Australia's Great Loggia, Stephen Michalak was in Rome at the Vessel (The Vessel is the seat of the Great East of Italy) and met Grand Master Stefano Bisi!
> http://www.grandeoriente.it/ii-gran...isita-al-vascello-giornata-portero-nel-cuore/
> 
> A fraternal embrace. Bro Stefano


cool !

( I love google https://translate.google.com/transl...isita-al-vascello-giornata-portero-nel-cuore/ )


----------



## Elexir

Br. Stefano from Italy said:


> Grande Oriente d'Italia - Palazzo Giustiniani
> www.grandeoriente.it



Ah, then we will not be able to be in lodge togather at any point. 
Hope you enjoy the forum, its has been a real eye opener.


----------



## SCStrong

Welcome


----------

